# Been Playing.....



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I know some of you ( cough... Roy) will think it a bit wrong but Ive been modding my Seikos









Bit brave of me really as they are my two fave watches and I would be gutted if I had buggered them, It looks like an easy job but like all these thing it wasnt...Basicly Ive just swapped the bezel inserts from the Tuna and the 6309...getting the Tuna bezel off and on again was interesting









The SS one going into the 6309 bezel was also a challenge..

So far then the 6309 has got a 6105 crystal ( domed inner )beadblasted case and the Tuna can bezell insert...Im not convinced totally about it yet but its a little different, I do love the black insert on the Tuna though for that retro look...Sorry the pics are crap, best I can do indoors


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I like the Can like that Jase but not so sure about the 6309


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im not convinced either but it looks better than the photo I think....


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

jasonm said:


> I know some of you ( cough... Roy) will think it a bit wrong but Ive been modding my Seikos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done Jason, excellent job - I can't see any sellotape









I reckon that 6309 could grow on you, all the best, Derek


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2005)

Well you've ruined those Jason.
















Change 'em back quick.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Change 'em back quick


There is no 'quick' with these







Took me ages to get them like this









Now youve come over to the Seiko side (ish)







We'll get you onto modded ones next


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Put them back to how they were you naughty naughty boy.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I like the one on the left Jason, that could grow on me. I've no idea what it is/was as I still know bugger all about Seikos (except my SK007 is brill







)

Leave em like they are - but let's have some better photos eh?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> but let's have some better photos eh


Tommorows job


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > Change 'em back quick
> 
> 
> There is no 'quick' with these
> ...


Never, I like all my stuff original as possible .
















However it is increasingly difficult to find older Seiko divers that have not had aftermarket dials, bezel inserts etc.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Better pics?



















The 6309 is definatley growing on me


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Much better Jason







absolutely cracking.

Now I really do like the shrouded one, looks really good to me.


----------



## watches57 (Feb 6, 2005)

Looks good to me too.You can always swap 'em back in the future.I keep all of my stuff as original as possible.

Rob.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks guys


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I beginning to like the Tuna Can like that,


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

better pics Jase but I still don't think that 6309 is right, Such a classic look that it looks weired like that IMO. btw r u earning French?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I beginning to like the Tuna Can like that



















Paul G









Ah I see now...







No, am I the only one who never bothers to change the day/date on my watches? Cant stand it, if I had my way no watch would have the day/date







I think it spoils the entire dial symetry, shame I like Seikos so much, the buggers almost allways have them







There is no need in this day and age not to know the date let alone the day, cars have day/date displays, phones, computers etc....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I need a date at work, it's instinctive to glance at my wrist when filling in a job report, but I never know what day it is and having it on my watch wouldn't help matters believe me


----------

